# flucold - electric guitar trio



## childed (Jul 15, 2017)

it is my minor trio in adagio tempo.
the theme comes to me while i've been hardly flucolded last winter.
my music's friend was going heaven when i start recording session.
so, it is sudly and fully minor scales occurs.
the melody is helded in tenor mostly.
pls share your thought.


----------



## nikola (Sep 7, 2012)

Interesting piece. Somehow surreal. I like it.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

childed said:


> it is my minor trio in adagio tempo.
> the theme comes to me while i've been hardly flucolded last winter.
> my music's friend was going heaven when i start recording session.
> so, it is sudly and fully minor scales occurs.
> ...


I'll listen in a bit, finishing up Mozart's Symphony #40 at the moment. But, I LOVE the drawing that is displayed here for the video, did you do that?


----------



## KjellPrytz (Dec 16, 2016)

Lovely, directly to the heart. Great emotion you put into the tune.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

childed said:


> it is my minor trio in adagio tempo.
> the theme comes to me while i've been hardly flucolded last winter.
> my music's friend was going heaven when i start recording session.
> so, it is sudly and fully minor scales occurs.
> ...


I enjoyed it very much, thanks for sharing.


----------



## childed (Jul 15, 2017)

Captainnumber36 said:


> I LOVE the drawing that is displayed here for the video, did you do that?


oh! not, i can't.absolutely null )))
my friend paint it. she is from Belarussia. i met her in India.


----------



## childed (Jul 15, 2017)

Captain, nikola, KjellPrytz thanks for feedback.
i'm happy here.


----------

